# beef cheek meat



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have tried to order cheek meat and my co-op tell me that its chewy and not good. Has anyone ever ordered a case of beef cheek meat?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Who cares if it's chewy? Tendons are chewy too. Dogs don't care. Hahaha.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

My dogs seem to like the chewier meats.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It'd give their teeth a good workout. I'd get it for sure. Which co-op do you belong to?


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I never ordered a case but I have fed it just fine.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Belong to two, one is Raw4Pets, Kathy, and a co-op that has some ground stuff. Kathy had said it wasn't good, then I asked the butcher I order from and his comment was " you don't want that" and he gets me heart, pig, beef, turkey necks, chicken backs. So I was wondering if there is some that is better than others cause I have to order 60lbs


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What rubbish! fantastic for your dogs and for you and if it's chewy it will probably be a bit like lamb shanks and would require longish cooking 1-2 hours low heat. I would jump at it for me, and the dog if I could.
Surely in America people don't only eat steak and chops???


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

let me know if you get them....i've eaten veal cheeks but i never noticed they were tough, course they were from a calf...so a full grown cow might be tougher.

i had ordered lamb cheeks but that kind of fell through, so i'd be interested in knowing whether or not they were okay, especially since i have smaller dogs...

course two years in, and they have jaws like sharks.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, I'm part of Raw4Pets. They are having another delivery the end of March, but I don't have any room at all in my freezer as I bought a $hitload from Publix at their exorbitant prices, so I'll have to wait till next time.
Can you PM me the butcher you use? Is he cheapish? The nearest butcher to me wanted $5 plus a pound for his special chicken for dogs. I looked at it and it was just fat and the stuff they cut off chicken he sells to humans. It was a hell of lot cheaper to just go buy human chicken from Publix.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I purchased a freezer a couple of years ago on craigs list and so far so good. When I buy a case of beef hearts its 60lbs if you wanted some of that you could just let me know, if you live close. Another friend of mine feeds her dogs raw also and picks up from Eddy and Kathy also. I have four dogs so I have to keep my freezer full. I also pick up chicken whole from BJ's .81 a pounds and just cut em up. A whole turkey is only 1.39 a lbs also not bad thats a BJ's
The beef cheek meat is 60lbs also so if it wasn't good that would be alot of meat lol Kathy had also said it hadn't been good? I just don't know what good and bad means. Kathy said chewy?


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Who cares if it's chewy? Tendons are chewy too. Dogs don't care. Hahaha.



Chewy meat is actually good. It exercises the dogs jaw muscles and scrapes off plaque.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

You guys are lucky getting chicken so cheap. I've never been able to buy a whole chicken for less than NZ$5. Last week I did see drumsticks for $3.99 per kg but they were tiny and I only managed to grab two packs for us humans. In fact, all meat is pretty expensive in New Zealand, even bloody sheep and we have millions of those!!


----------

